# 4310-Bent Hydr. Steering arm.-options?



## Newfman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello folks,

I noticed the steering arm on my 4310 is bent, but not yet leaking. I priced a new Ram and it is just under $500 :dazed: but it looks like I can just get the arm and a set of seals and rebuild the Ram myself. It doesn't look _too_ difficult.

Any other options? Any aftermarket steering rams for a decent price. Love my John Deere, but buying parts is annoying. Everything is priced as if it is covered by insurance. Hey John Deere, how about a little stimulus pricing for us working slobs?!?!?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Green paint = $$$$$$


----------

